

LLC Reform: Save New York businesses $2000 - MichaelOtte
http://www.llcreform.org

======
justmadhu
Giving notice is a totally antiquated concept altogether. Newspaper lobbies
(they exist, right?) have to be focused on keeping this around...

------
leknarf
This is big deal. Forming an LLC to protect a new business is a fairly cheap
and easy process. I paid an online service $300 to handle all the details for
mine. The additional 2k for publication fees is just outrageous in comparison.

------
cylinder
Yes, this needs to happen. It's such a ridiculous yet typical thing for New
York state. There is literally no reason to have to publish in print these
days, even if they genuinely want to give "notice" (why?).

------
uncoder0
Simple solution: Don't ever incorporate in NY.

I know our C-corps are always done in Delaware. Does anyone know the 'best'
place for LLC's?

~~~
cylinder
It doesn't matter. In order to do business in NY you will have to register the
foreign entity and still publish, so you won't save anything.

~~~
uncoder0
Are you sure? The linked page is thin on information but it does list this as
one of the cons:

Companies may start LLCs elsewhere, reducing revenue for New York state.

~~~
nehalm
If you set up an LLC elsewhere and want to qualify to do business in New York,
you still have to publish notices
([http://www.dos.ny.gov/corps/llcfaq.asp#pubreqreply](http://www.dos.ny.gov/corps/llcfaq.asp#pubreqreply)).

If a company incorporates as an LLC in another state, New York loses out on
the formation filing fees. Also, if the company also chooses to set up its
office elsewhere, New York would lose out on additional tax revenue.

------
vacationanthony
Ugh, such a silly thing to have LLCs publish in newspapers...is this the only
thing keeping print alive?

